# DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Mai



> *DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband​*
> Auf der Jahreshauptversammlung des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes waren diesmal mehr Delegierte als sonst anwesend.
> 
> Da wurde nicht nur ein klarer und eindeutiger Kassenbericht, der von Frau Rohmann vorgelegt wurde, gelobt. Sondern auch, dass sie jede Frage zu jeder Position beantworten konnte.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*



> Da wurde nicht nur ein klarer und eindeutiger Kassenbericht, der von Frau Rohmann vorgelegt wurde, gelobt. Sondern auch, dass sie jede Frage zu jeder Position beantworten konnte.


Den Bericht bekam auch jeder Delegierte...

Vergleiche dazu vom Verbandsausschuss VDSF/DAFV, Bericht konnte den Delegierten nicht vorgelegt werden, und:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=262735


> Auf die Frage nach dem aktuellen Kassenstand musste Herr Mohnert passen, er könne den so schnell nicht in seinen Unterlagen finden.........................................??? ...........


----------



## Blauzahn (28. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

Servus Thomas,

da du diesen Passus - des eindeutigen und klaren Kassenberichtes so hervorhebst -
war das in den Vorjahren beim Rheinischen Fischereiverband anders?

Gruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

Seit Frau Rohmann nicht (vorher weiss ich nix.).
Wurde aber auf der Versammlung eben explizit lobend vermerkt, das hebe nicht ich hervor.


----------



## Jose (28. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

welcher verband ist denn das, etwa meiner, der NRWler?
http://www.rheinischer-fischereiverband.de/


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

Ja, genau der...


----------



## Brotfisch (29. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

Also werden weiterhin Organisationsfragen und die Beitragsentwicklung im Vordergrund stehen. Kaum anzunehmen, dass dabei die Lobbyarbeit verstärkt werden kann. Wie auch? Es fehlen dafür Zeit und Geld.

Und das ist die unmittelbare Folge einer undemokratisch durchgepeitschten Brachialfusion.

Spaß ist anders.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

DAV-LV sollen auch schon unzufrieden werden, gerade wegen (fehlender) inhaltlicher Ausrichtung, 2 der größeren LV sollen sich da sehr unzufrieden geäußert haben, auch da sind Austrittsgedanken im Spiel.

Wenngleich nun ja die Dokumente eingereicht wurden zu Eintragung, scheints das alles nun eher wieder auseinander zu treiben, als zusammen zu führen....

Nicht, dass wir nicht seit Jahren genau davor gewarnt hätten, wenn nicht Finanzen und angelpolitische Ausrichtung VORHER geklärt wird...

Bayern, NDS und nun auch der Rheinische haben sich da zumindest nun Türen offen gelassen, das Desaster nicht länger als notwendig finanzieren zu müssen.

Mal sehen, ob und wann da weitere aufwachen werden...............


----------



## Honeyball (29. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

Im Moment kann doch jeder LV froh sein, wenn er wenigstens ein Bein auf festem Boden hat. Diejenigen Landesverbände, die voll in diesem ganzen Finanzsumpf drinstecken ohne geringste Nase dafür, wie sehr die ganze Sache stinkt, kann man, so wie ich das Stand heute sehe, in zwei Gruppen aufteilen:
Die einen suchen nach einem Rettungsseil, an das sie sich klammern können und die anderen werden solange noch "Es lebe der DAFV" schreien, bis sich die Soße über ihren Köpfen schließt und sie verschlungen hat.

Und dann soll es ja noch tief im Norden einen LV geben, der vom eigentlich sicheren Ufer mit Anlauf volle Kanne in diese Sch.... springen will, nur weil er sie mal mitverzapft hat. :m

#d#d#d
Und die brav zahlende Herde trottet weiter mit und kümmert sich um nichts.......


----------



## Sharpo (29. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

Worüber haben die eigentlich damals abgestimmt wenn man nun mit einem Bein den DAFV verlässt?

Ich versteh die Logik dahinter nicht mehr.

Hatten die alle keinen Arsch in der Hose? 
(Die Antwort kenne ich.)


----------



## Norbi (29. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Worüber haben die eigentlich damals abgestimmt wenn man nun mit einem Bein den DAFV verlässt?
> 
> Ich versteh die Logik dahinter nicht mehr.
> 
> ...



Doch die haben ein Arsch in der Hose,blos nichts im Kopf um damit vernünftig um zugehen.


----------



## Knispel (29. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

Honey,

90 % der weitertrottenden Horde weiß von nichts. Bei vielen ist ja noch nicht einmal die Tatsache der Fusion angekommen. Die interessieren sich nur für die beste Rute und Rolle von Shimanski für 19,99 € oder fägt der Kuhmistboillie besser als der mit Hundeschei$$e .


----------



## Sharpo (29. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*



Norbi schrieb:


> Doch die haben ein Arsch in der Hose,blos nichts im Kopf um damit vernünftig um zugehen.




Trotz diverser Dipl. und Dr. Titel nichts im Kopf?

Ich glaub der unsere Unis und Fachhochschulen haben ein Qualitätsproblem.


----------



## gründler (29. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Worüber haben die eigentlich damals abgestimmt wenn man nun mit einem Bein den DAFV verlässt?


 

Wenn am Samstag die Kreisliga auf dem Ascheplatz spielt und auf der Westseite die Dorf ältesten fachsympeln und immer geschlossen einer meinung sind,und bölken und schreien..etc.

Dann stellen sich die meisten mit hin und bölken mit,schreit nun einer oder zwei..... dagegen wird er/sie schnell auf die Ostseite des Dorfspielplatzes verwiesen.

Ähnliche Strukturen sind bis nach ganz ganz oben zu finden und werden seit Jahren weiter vererbt.


Ps: Aber man merkt mehr und mehr das die Ostseite auch ganz schön ist,und die Dorf ältesten gegenüber auf der Westseite verlieren langsam die Ünterstützung.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*



> Hatten die alle keinen Arsch in der Hose?
> (*Die Antwort kenne ich*.)


Ich auch ;-))))


----------



## mathei (29. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

so so der rheinische verband. warum haben die denn überhaupt vorher dazu gestimmt.*

Countdown zur Konfusion?*

Angeblich hörte man den Chef des Rheinischen auch sagen bei Diskussionen  um die Finanzierung (nach der Abstimmung, ungefragt, als Zwischenruf in  die disktutierende Runde), dass der DAFV noch mit weiteren 100.000 Euro  weniger rechnen soll (wäre der Beitrag des Rheinischen an Hand Mitgliederzahl).  wäre auf Grund Kündigungsfrist dann  aber erst zum 1.1. 2015..

Warum die dann dafür gestimmt haben - scheint ein richtiges Chaos zu  sein und entweder ohne Rückrat oder ohne Verstand da im Rheinischen.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

Weil die nen entsprechenden Beschluss hatten und ihr Justitiar denen das geraten hatte...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht, dass wir nicht seit Jahren genau davor gewarnt hätten, wenn nicht Finanzen und angelpolitische Ausrichtung VORHER geklärt wird...



War doch per Demokratur geklärt:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> Angeblich hörte man den Chef des Rheinischen auch sagen bei Diskussionen  um die Finanzierung (nach der Abstimmung, ungefragt, als Zwischenruf in  die disktutierende Runde), dass der DAFV noch mit weiteren 100.000 Euro  weniger rechnen soll (wäre der Beitrag des Rheinischen an Hand Mitgliederzahl).  wäre auf Grund Kündigungsfrist dann  aber erst zum 1.1. 2015..



Ja, das habe ich auch gehört, dass der Walter Sollbach das ungefragt bei den Gesprächen um die Finanzen nach der Abstimmung zum Besten gegeben haben soll..


----------



## Brotfisch (30. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

Wenn tatsächlich so vorgegangen wurde, ist es mir ein Rätsel. Ich kann doch nicht jahrelang in einem Fusionsprozess sehenden Auges die Mängel wahrnehmen, ohne Kritik zu üben und kaum ist der Fusionsverband gegründet sagen, gefällt mir nicht ich trete aus. Das ist durch nichts zu erklären oder zu rechtfertigen, auch nicht durch einen Ratschlag eines Justiziars. So, wie sich die Sache bislang darstellt ist es ein absolutes NO GO.

Mit Mühe unterdrücke ich Kraftausdrücke.


----------



## kati48268 (30. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

Manche Ehe dauert eben nicht über die Hochzeitsnacht hinaus, wenn man feststellt, dass der Sex einfach scheixxe ist & weiß, das bleibt auch lebenslang so |rolleyes
natürlich hätte man das vorher wissen können, denn die Fummelei zuvor war ja auch auch eine Katastrophe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

Ist etwas anders gelaufen.
Der Rheinische war zu Anfang auch mal mit in der Initiative, nachdem man dan gemerkt hat, dass das alles in die falsche Richtung läuft, haben sie in der ersten VDSF-Abstimmung ja auch gegen diese Art der (Kon)Fusion gestimmt.

Warum dann danach der Justitiar auf einmal Bedenken hatte und der Vorstand auch noch drauf hörte und man dann im Februar für die (Kon)Fusion und damit letztlich gegen die eigene Überzeugung stimmte???

Dass ich vieles in vielen Verbänden nicht nachvollziehen kann, ist ja nun sattsam bekannt...

Immerhin scheint sich da aber wenigstens jetzt was zu bewegen (das im VDSF bekannte Rollatortempo ist nun mal nicht 200 auf der Autobahn...) - und nen neuen Pressewart haben sie ja auch gewählt..
Hoffen wir, dass das in Bezug auf Öffentlichkeitsarbeit was bringt.

Auch da kann man dem Rheinischen bisher ja nicht unbedingt Bestnoten geben........


----------



## Brotfisch (30. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

Um im Bild zu bleiben: Da in unserem Land Scheidungen langwierig und teuer sind, hätte es sich empfohlen, ein paar Übungshochzeitsnächte vorzuziehen und dann in fairem Umgang miteinander die Entscheidung zu fällen.


----------



## Brotfisch (30. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

Ich will da ja nichts unterstellen. Wir sind uns aber einig, dass da eine Black Box besteht. So lange, wie der Verband da nicht von sich aus Licht reingibt, wird man sagen können, dass das Vorgehen des Verbandes zumindest unverständlich ist. Und ich halte es auch für schädlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*



> Und ich halte es auch für schädlich.


Nur wenn sie am Ende doch drinbleiben würden und das Desaster (DAFV) länger als notwendig mitfinanzieren.

Gehn sie raus, passts am Ende..........


----------



## Sharpo (30. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

Und warum packt keiner die Blackbox an und macht se auf?

Immer nur drauf warten das Mohnert seinen Arsch hoch  bekommt funktioniert nicht.

Beschluss herbeiführen und Mohnert des Amtes endheben.
Punkt.
Aber da wird lieber geheuchelt und am Ende seiner Amtszeit wird dem noch ein Denkmal gebaut.


----------



## Brotfisch (30. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und warum packt keiner die Blackbox an und macht se auf?
> 
> Immer nur drauf warten das Mohnert seinen Arsch hoch bekommt funktioniert nicht.
> 
> ...


 
Den Zusammenhang habe ich jetzt nicht mitbekommen. Hier ging es doch um den RhFV und dessen Vorgehen im Fusionsprozess. Festhalten darf man wohl, dass es in den bisherigen VDSF-Strukturen aktuell einen gewissen Austrittstrend gibt, der offenbar durch die Fusionsbeschlüsse nicht gebrochen ist. Dafür gibt es auch eine politische Verantwortung, so wie es auch Gründe für den Austrittswillen gibt. Aber grundsätzlich gilt: Besser als Austreten ist das Mitwirken an der Herstellung vernünftiger Beschlüsse und vernünftiger Angelfischereipolitik. Dann braucht man sich auch nicht die Blöße geben, trotz ausgesprochener Kündigung weiter an der Zukunftsgestaltung des Verbandes mitzuwirken und dabei auf ein formales Recht zu pochen, auf das man künftig keinen Anspruch mehr haben möchte.


----------



## Sharpo (30. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Den Zusammenhang habe ich jetzt nicht mitbekommen. Hier ging es doch um den RhFV und dessen Vorgehen im Fusionsprozess. Festhalten darf man wohl, dass es in den bisherigen VDSF-Strukturen aktuell einen gewissen Austrittstrend gibt, der offenbar durch die Fusionsbeschlüsse nicht gebrochen ist. Dafür gibt es auch eine politische Verantwortung, so wie es auch Gründe für den Austrittswillen gibt. Aber grundsätzlich gilt: Besser als Austreten ist das Mitwirken an der Herstellung vernünftiger Beschlüsse und vernünftiger Angelfischereipolitik. Dann braucht man sich auch nicht die Blöße geben, trotz ausgesprochener Kündigung weiter an der Zukunftsgestaltung des Verbandes mitzuwirken und dabei auf ein formales Recht zu pochen, auf das man künftig keinen Anspruch mehr haben möchte.



Ich habe Deinen Blackbox Kommentar auf die unklaren Finanzen etc.  im VDSF ....bzw. DAFV verstanden.
Weswegen der RhFV und andere sich einen Beitritt/ Austritt offen lassen.

Hmmm....BlackBox= RhFV?..


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*



> Besser als Austreten ist das Mitwirken an der Herstellung vernünftiger Beschlüsse und vernünftiger Angelfischereipolitik.


Nachdem Frau Dr. klargestellt hat, dass Angler sie nicht interessieren, es ihr nur ums Verständnis wecken für Fische geht (nicht für Angler!), und nachdem die Konfusionäre gezeigt haben, dass sie nicht dazu in der Lage sind, konzeptionell und in der Kommunikation selbst die Zweifler in den eigenen Reihen zu überzeugen, kann man natürlich weiter ein totes Pferd reiten wollen..

Oder wie Bayern, NDS und jetzt der Rheinische über Schadesnbegrenzung nachdenken und aus der Trümmertruppe raus, die eh nichts gebacken kriegt bis jetzt.

Und sich nur immer weiter blamiert wie VDSF/DAFV und DAV und dem Angeln und den Anglern jetzt schon immer mehr Schaden zufügt (siehe z. B. Kormoranblamage).


----------



## Brotfisch (30. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

@Sharpo: Nein, Blackbox bezog sich auf die Hintergründe der rheinischen Entscheidungsfindung.

@Thomas: Ich kritisiere ja nicht den Austrittswillen _jetzt_, wohl aber, das Verhalten vor den Fusionsbeschlüssen. Zustimmen, wenn man eh austreten will oder gar bereits gekündigt hat, das passt für mich nicht zusammen. (Sicher, da haben manche ihre Kündigung gar nicht so ernst genommen und als politisches Druckmittel zu benutzen versucht. Offenbar, weil Argumente fehlten oder aus Furcht vor "Repressalien" - letzteres ja noch nachvollziehbar, wenn auch nicht vertretbar.)

Sicher, der VDSF ist in einer üblen Verfassung, das wird niemand bestreiten. Und diese üble Verfassung wird auch durch Vollzug der Fusion nicht besser, sondern sogar auf den ehem. DAV "exportiert". Das Austreten verbessert aber die Lage der Vertretung der Angelfischereiinteressen nicht. Mir fehlt da der Ansatz für eine Alternative. Ist wie zerstörerisches Gestalten ohne Gestaltung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*



> Das Austreten verbessert aber die Lage der Vertretung der Angelfischereiinteressen nicht.


Doch natürlich - die kompetenten LV exisitieren ja weiter, nur die inkompetenten Bundesverbände und das viele schöne Geld, das denen bis jetzt für nix in den Rachen geworfen wird, wären weg.

Dann kann man unbelastet versuchen, etwas Vernünftiges aufzubauen und zukünftig das Geld der Angler sinnvoller einsetzen.

Alles rund um Frau Dr., die Konfusionäre und diese ganzen Trümmertruppen, die dieses Desaster verursacht haben, dürfen einfach zukünftig keine Rolle  mehr spielen, wenn etwas für Angler Gutes rauskommen soll.

Und wenn das langsam immer mehr LV einsehen (Bayern, NDS, Rheinischer) und nach meinen Kenntnissen auch die ersten größeren DAV-LV merken, auf was sie sich da einliessen und jetzt schon dem DAV hinterhertrauern und sich nach Austiegsoptionen umsehen (Sonderkündigungen, wobei die nach meinem Kenntnisstand mehr als (juristisch) schwierig werden dürften), zeigt das doch, dass dieser VDSF/DAFV in dieser so unsinnig durchgeprügelten Konfusion ein totes Pferd ist...........

Insofern handelt hier der Rheinische (das Thema des Threads) zumindest seit der Versammlung jetzt aktuell also nachvollziehbar, vernünftig und gegenüber seinen zahlenden Anglern verantwortungsvoller als all diejenigen, die den Konfusionären um Frau Dr. und Konsorten in blindem Eifer das Geld der Angler für nix hinterherschmeissen..


----------



## Brotfisch (30. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

Du schreibst es selbst. JETZT handelt der RhFV und zwar auf der Basis von Erkenntnissen, die bereits vor dem Fusionsbeschluss, dem er zugestimmt hat, vorgelegen haben. 

"Besser spät als nie" ist Dein Argument und meines "Warum nicht früher, als man noch hätte etwas Besseres bewirken können?". Oder anders: Mich interessiert weniger die Schwächung des DAFV als die Stärkung der Interessenvertretung. 

Aber egal. Noch ist ja nichts neues passiert, außer dass es rumort. NDS abwarten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*



> Mich interessiert weniger die Schwächung des DAFV als die Stärkung der Interessenvertretung.


Da der DAFV laut Frau Dr. KEINE Interessenvertretung der Angler ist, sondern dazu da, Verständnis für Fische zu wecken, ist eine Schwächung oder Zerschlagung des DAFV keine Schwächung einer Interessenvertretung für Angler, sondern eher Voraussetzung dazu, eine solche endlich mal zu erhalten zu können.

In diesem Sinne handeln Bayern, NDS, der Rheinische und weitere, die dieses Desaster nicht mitfinanzieren wollen, sondern das Geld lieber zukünftig für Angler als für den VDSF/DAFV, dessen Funktionäre und zum besseren Verständnis der Fische einsetzen wollen, zwar spät, aber vollkommen richtig - ob  gewollt oder nicht.


----------



## Brotfisch (30. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da der DAFV laut Frau Dr. KEINE Interessenvertretung der Angler ist, sondern dazu da, Verständnis für Fische zu wecken, ist eine Schwächung oder Zerschlagung des DAFV keine Schwächung einer Interessenvertretung für Angler, sondern eher Voraussetzung dazu, eine solche endlich mal zu erhalten zu können.
> 
> In diesem Sinne handeln Bayern, NDS, der Rheinische und weitere, die dieses Desaster nicht mitfinanzieren wollen, sondern das Geld lieber zukünftig für Angler als für den VDSF/DAFV, dessen Funktionäre und zum besseren Verständnis der Fische einsetzen wollen, zwar spät, aber vollkommen richtig - ob gewollt oder nicht.


 
Nimm's mir nicht übel. Aber wenn die Gesellschaft etwas besser über die Zusammenhänge bei Fischen und deren Lebensräumen informiert wäre, dann wäre das auch im Interesse der Angler. Gestern bei Hart aber Fair hat sich deutlich gezeigt, wie stark die Strömungen sind, die für die Abschaffung der Jagd sind - die gleichen, die auch ein totales Angelverbot fordern würden, weil sie mit dem Bild eines kulleräugig weinenden Forellenbabys mit einer von einem piercinggroßen Haken zerfetzten Oberlippe durch die Welt laufen. Dass diesem Bild das realistische Bild von dem entgegengesetzt wird, was Angler am Wasser tun und leisten, ist für die Angler von elementarem Interesse. Wenn Frau Happach-Kasan Fischinteressen vertritt, verstößt sie damit nicht gegen Anglerinteressen. Denn ohne Fische kein Angeln.


----------



## Sharpo (30. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

Ohne Angler keine Fische!

Denn ohne uns Angler, würde sich keine Sau für Fische interessieren.

Genau wie die Aussage gestern, ohne Zoos würde sich keiner für Delfine etc. interessieren.

Frau Dr. H.- K. sollte sich um Anglerinteressen kümmern, denn dann ist auch sicher gestellt das es weiterhin Fische in unseren Seen und Flüssen gibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*



> Aber wenn die Gesellschaft etwas besser über die Zusammenhänge bei Fischen und deren Lebensräumen informiert wäre, dann wäre das auch im Interesse der Angler.



Richtig - das was sie aber in ihrem Interview abgibt, ist eben zu wenig bzw. gar nichts für Angler.

Wenn Angler nur zweimal vorkommen.

Und es nicht reizvoll für Frau Dr. ist, Angler zu vertreten, sondern einem anerkannten Naturschutzverband zu präsidieren....

Angler brauchen auch Straßen, um ans Wasser zu komen.

Deswegen würd ich aber nie Peter Ramsauer (Bundesverkehrsminister) als Präsident zur Vertretung der Angler vorschlagen.

Sondern wenn, dann weil er Angler ist und daher deren Interessen versteht und eher durchsetzen kann, als die in Bezug auf Angler augenscheinlich inkompente Frau Dr. und ihre anglerfeindliche Rollatortruppe im VDSF/DAFV, die ja schon bewiesen hat, nicht mal die eigenen Reihen schliessen zu können....

Gut, dass zumindest mal Bayern, NDS und der Rheinische wenigstens jetzt aufgewacht sind und nicht weiter das Geld der Angler in einen für Angler sinnfreien Bundesverband zu stecken (wäre dann bei der DGzRS eh sinnvoller angelegt, da haben zumindest Meeresangler was davon und somit wenigstens ein Teil der Angler). 

Und dass nun auch wie geschrieben, größere DAV-LV anfangen, sich da Gedanken zu machen und überlegen, ob und wie sie aus der Geschichte rauskommen, zeigt ja, dass zumindest in einigen LV noch nicht alles verloren ist, während Frau Dr. und ihre Konsorten den VDSF/DAFV weiter mit voller Kraft gegen die Wand fahren, statt einen sinnvollen Neuanfang zu machen und den VDSF/DAFV aufzulösen..


----------



## gründler (30. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Gestern bei Hart aber Fair hat sich deutlich gezeigt, wie stark die Strömungen sind, die für die Abschaffung der Jagd sind - die gleichen, die auch ein totales Angelverbot fordern würden, weil sie mit dem Bild eines kulleräugig weinenden Forellenbabys mit einer von einem piercinggroßen Haken zerfetzten Oberlippe durch die Welt laufen.


 

Sehr empfehlend.

http://www.wdr.de/tv/hartaberfair/

Aufzeichnung/Wiederhohlung. 

Bild anklicken = Tier oder Wir.


#h


----------



## Knispel (30. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ohne Angler keine Fische!



Quatsch, es würden nur einige Arten aussterben.


----------



## Sharpo (30. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*



Knispel schrieb:


> Quatsch, es würden nur einige Arten aussterben.




Ok, etwas übertrieben von mir.(Auch wenn dies jetzt zynisch von Dir gemeint war)
Bin aber der Überzeugung viele Flüsse und Seen hätten ohne uns Angler nicht den Stellenwert den se heute inne haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ok, etwas übertrieben von mir.(Auch wenn dies jetzt zynisch von Dir gemeint war)
> Bin aber der Überzeugung viele Flüsse und Seen hätten ohne uns Angler nicht den Stellenwert den se heute inne haben.



Eben..

Gut, dass zumindest mal Bayern, NDS und der Rheinische wenigstens jetzt aufgewacht sind und nicht weiter das Geld der Angler in einen für Angler sinnfreien Bundesverband zu stecken (wäre dann bei der DGzRS eh sinnvoller angelegt, da haben zumindest Meeresangler was davon und somit wenigstens ein Teil der Angler).


----------



## mathei (30. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

ich müsste jetzt extrem noch mal alles durchblättern. aber gab es nicht sogar einen *posten* für das umkippen im februar ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

Das war aber Weser-Ems, der zweite Verband in NDS, nicht der hier diskutierte Rheinische.

Der Präsi Pieper von Weser-Ems (wohl Parteifreund von Frau Dr.), der nach dem Rücktritt von Braun (wie wir propheziehen haben) Vize im VDSF/DAFV wurde.

Und nun auch bei der Trümmertruppe VDSF/DAFV  wie Frau Dr. in einem anerkannten Naturschutzverband vizepräsidieren darf und der wohl auch eher Verständnis für Fische wecken will als für Angler...


----------



## Brotfisch (30. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

Was mich wesentlich mehr stört als die Frage, ob eine Pro-Fisch-Ausrichtung automatisch eine Anti-Angler-Ausrichtung ist (was ich für eine gewagte Hypothese halte), ist, dass die Präsidentin nicht auf die innere Spaltung des Verbandes eingeht und darauf, wie sie in dieser Situation damit umgehen möchte. Aber vermutlich steht dahinter das Kalkül, dass ja nicht einmal der Spiegel-Artikel den tiefen inneren Riss herausgearbeitet, die Öffentlichkeit also von dem ganzen Ränkespiel nahezu nichts mitbekommen hat. Aber man täusche sich da nicht. Öffentlichkeit und Angleröffentlichkeit haben in diesen Fragen ganz unterschiedliche Sensibilitäten und Wahrnehmungen. Was der Verband jetzt braucht sind integrierende Kräfte, die auf die Basis zugehen und sie aktiv in den Meinungsbildungsprozessen einbinden. Ein Präsidium, das mit Kritik umgehen kann und diese sogar einfordert. Was niemand braucht ist ein Recycling alter, erfolgloser Plastik-Ideologien, einen Verband, der Rahmenbedingungen verbessert statt Verschlechterungen tatenlos hinzunehmen. Einen Verband, der sich endlich wieder Augenhöhe mit der Politik insgesamt erarbeitet durch seriöse fachliche Arbeit, Kampagnenfähigkeit, ein Präsidium, das erkennt, dass man die Politik nur überzeugen kann, wenn man vorher seine Mitglieder überzeugt hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich wesentlich mehr stört als die Frage, ob eine Pro-Fisch-Ausrichtung automatisch eine Anti-Angler-Ausrichtung ist (was ich für eine gewagte Hypothese halte),


Wäre sie auch Pro-Angler hätte sie das ja verlauten lassen (können) - hat sie nicht.
Gelegenheit gabs dazu ja selbst in dem harmlosen R+R-Interview.



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Was der Verband jetzt braucht sind integrierende Kräfte, die auf die Basis zugehen und sie aktiv in den Meinungsbildungsprozessen einbinden. Ein Präsidium, das mit Kritik umgehen kann und diese sogar einfordert



Genau deswegen sag ich ja, dass zum momentanen Stand die Präsidentin und alle, die diese Konfusion mit vorangetrieben haben und jeder im neuen Präsidium, die ja ALLE mitverantwortlich dafür sind, dass eben genau Deine Forderungen, lieber Namensvetter, nicht ansatzweise bis jetzt erfüllt wurden, endlich wegmüssen.

Damit es Platz gibt für eine echte Lobby für Angler und nicht nur für abgehalfterte Politiker und Rollatorfahrer, die sich nochmal wichtig fühlen wollen in einem unsinnigen VDSF/DAFV-Bundesverband..

Erst wenn die das an die Wand gefahren haben, wird die Chance auf einen echten Verband für Angler bestehen - oder wenn trotz allem plötzlich bei den Damen und Herren noch ein Umdenken stattfinden sollte (was ich nie und nimmer sehe - selbst Mohnert wird ja  wohl bleiben als Vize im DFV und weiter mitmischen..............).

*Deswegen handeln alle Landesverbände die jetzt mal vorsorglich kündigen, gekündigt haben oder Kündigungen nicht zurücknehmen, mehr als verantwortlich - auch der Rheinische, das Thema hier.*

Die sind nämlich auch verantwortlich für das Geld ihrer Angler und müssen damit keinen unfähigen Bundesveband finanzieren.

Sollte es wider Erwarten besser als gedacht kommen, kann man ja jederzeit wieder eintreten..

*Verpasst man jedoch die Kündigung bis zum Ende des Jahres kommt man frühestens 2016 aus dieser Trümmertruppe raus und muss solange auch mitfinanzieren - auch die in meinen Augen zwangsnotwendigen Beitragserhöhungen für den Bundesverband.*

Also noch mehr Kohle für VDSF/DAFV für am Ende noch weniger Leistung...........

Nur damit unfähige Strukturen, die Anglern eher schaden als nützen (Kormoranblamage z. B.) weiter bezahlt werden können......


----------



## Zoddl (30. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und nun auch bei der Trümmertruppe VDSF/DAFV  wie Frau Dr. in einem anerkannten Naturschutzverband vizepräsidieren darf und der wohl auch eher Verständnis für Fische wecken will als für Angler...


Hätte sich Frau Doktor als Vizepräsidentin eines Natur*nutzer*verbandes postuliert, wäre der damit fabrizierende Schaden für die Anglerschaft aber schon vorab mehr als deutlichst zu erahnen gewesen.

Nix für ungut,...!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

Schlicht falsch und wissenschaftlich schon lange widerlegt.

Nur ca. 26% der deutschen Bevölkerung stehen Anglern und Angeln negativ gegenüber - da sind Petaner, Veganer, Tierschützer etc. dabei, die IMMER gegen Angler sein werden.

Mehr als 50 % sehen Angler und Angeln dagegen positiv und der Rest ist neutral.

Sogar trotz der Kormoranblamage von DAV und VDSF/DAFV..

Denn das ist genauso kontraproduktiv für Angeln und Angler wie eine Gentechnikfreundin als Präsidentin ...

Wie schonmal gesagt:
Die Imkler waren schlauer, Honig macht scheinbar intelligenter als Fisch..

Das von dir geäußerte Statement ist die alte VDSF-Angstmache durch jahrezehntelange, schützergeprägte Gehirnwäsche, die längst sowohl wissenschaftlich wie in der Praxis (durch die fähigen unter den Landesverbänden) widerlegt wurde.

Und Gott sei Dank merken das immer mehr LV, dass sie mit dem VDSF/DAFV aufs falsche Pferd gesetzt haben und das nicht unbedingt weiterfüttern wollen...

Und daher hat der Rheinische vollkommen recht (Thema hier), wenn er sich hier nen Ausweg sucht um nicht länger als notwendig dieses Desaster VDSF/DAFV mitfinanzieren zu müssen.

Eintreten kann man ja immer, sollten die im VDSF/DAFV wider Erwarten doch noch was Sinnvolles für Angler hinkriegen..


----------



## mathei (30. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das war aber Weser-Ems, der zweite Verband in NDS, nicht der hier diskutierte Rheinische.
> 
> Der Präsi Pieper von Weser-Ems (wohl Parteifreund von Frau Dr.), der nach dem Rücktritt von Braun (wie wir propheziehen haben) Vize im VDSF/DAFV wurde.
> 
> Und nun auch bei der Trümmertruppe VDSF/DAFV wie Frau Dr. in einem anerkannten Naturschutzverband vizepräsidieren darf und der wohl auch eher Verständnis für Fische wecken will als für Angler...


ach ja genau. danke für die antwort. ist ja  echt schwer den überblick zu behalten.


----------



## Blauzahn (30. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Deswegen handeln alle Landesverbände die jetzt mal vorsorglich kündigen, gekündigt haben oder Kündigungen nicht zurücknehmen, mehr als verantwortlich - auch der Rheinische, das Thema hier.*




Also ist es deiner Meinung nach besser, sich davon zu schleichen, als auf Veränderungen zu drängen bzw. darauf einzuwirken?
Lieber davon rennen und den eigenen Arsch retten...
Wie ich sowas liebe und kenne |gr:
Damit kann ich garnichts anfangen und disqualifiziert für mich jeden, der dies fordert und/oder beklatscht.

Und...
War es nicht genau dieser Verband, der bei der Abstimmung "umgekippt" ist und der Fusion doch zugestimmt hat?
Da hilft auch keine Ausrede über den Justiziar...
Sowas nenne ich Doppelmoral !

René


----------



## Zoddl (30. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schlicht falsch und wissenschaftlich schon lange widerlegt.


Meinungsumfragen zu einem Zeitpunkt x. 




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur ca. 26% der deutschen Bevölkerung stehen Anglern und Angeln negativ gegenüber - da sind Petaner, Veganer, Tierschützer etc. dabei, die IMMER gegen Angler sein werden.


Die Naturschutzverbände hättest du ruhig mit aufzählen können, denn von denen ist effektiver Gegenwind für einen Bund der Naturnutzer zu erwarten. Ganz gleich, wie die wissenschaftlich befragte Bevölkerung über die Anglerschaft denkt.
Für die aus dem DAFV ausgetretenen (Thüringen) und austretenden LV sollte es dementsprechend ratsam sein, sich den Naturschutz anerkennen zu lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*



> Also ist es deiner Meinung nach besser, sich davon zu schleichen, als auf Veränderungen zu drängen bzw. darauf einzuwirken?


Ja, weil der VDSF/DAFV mit der Gentechnikpräsidentin und dem Verständnis für Fische statt für Angler ein totes Pferd für Angler ist- tote Pferde füttert man nicht....



> War es nicht genau dieser Verband, der bei der Abstimmung "umgekippt" ist und der Fusion doch zugestimmt hat?
> Da hilft auch keine Ausrede über den Justiziar...
> Sowas nenne ich Doppelmoral !


Sehe ich ganz genau so.
Wie Bayern, die für die Fusion stimmen, aber die Kündigung nicht zurücknehmen..

Dennoch ist es eine späte, dennoch richtige Einsicht, diesen VDSF/DAFV nicht weiter als notwendig zu unterstützen - und vor allem nicht zu bezahlen (totes Pferd füttern...).

Es gibt immerhin auch ein paar gute Landesverbände, die sich nicht weiter ihre Arbeit von so einem so unfähigen Bundesverband kaputt machen lassen sollten.

Insofern gebe ich Dir mit Doppelmoral voll recht, begrüße dennoch die (sicher zu späte) Einsicht...


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Das Austreten verbessert aber die Lage der Vertretung der Angelfischereiinteressen nicht. Mir fehlt da der Ansatz für eine Alternative. Ist wie zerstörerisches Gestalten ohne Gestaltung.





Brotfisch schrieb:


> Oder anders: Mich interessiert weniger die Schwächung des DAFV als die Stärkung der Interessenvertretung.



Selbstverständlich verbessern Austritte aus dem DAFV die Lage der Interessenvertretung der Angler. Austritte fördern den Zusammenbruch der heutigen Bundesverbandswelt. Und erst dann kann eine Interessenvertretung aufgebaut werden. 
Solange diese selbstverliebte Geschwulst existiert, werden wir keine vernünftige Vertretung bekommen. 

Ergo ist eine Schwächung des DAFV eine indirekte Stärkung einer zukünftigen Interessenvertretung. 



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Also ist es deiner Meinung nach besser, sich davon zu schleichen, als auf Veränderungen zu drängen bzw. darauf einzuwirken?
> Lieber davon rennen und den eigenen Arsch retten...
> Wie ich sowas liebe und kenne |gr:
> Damit kann ich garnichts anfangen und disqualifiziert für mich jeden, der dies fordert und/oder beklatscht.
> ...




Richtig Rene´,

voll und ganz richtig. Das Verhalten des Rheinischen ist keineswegs gelenkt von einem Interesse, für die Angler einzustehen. Wenn man das gewollt hätte, würde man schon viel früher in die Opposition gegangen sein. Dennoch tut ein möglicher Austritt gut, wenngleich das kein Zeugnis für ein Umdenken ist. Kein Grund zum Lob, nur zum wohlwollenden Schenkelklopfen.


----------



## angler1996 (30. April 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

Blauzahn
ich warte mal noch das 2. Interview ab mit naja.
Da erste war  nix und ich glaube nicht daran, dass von der Dame was besonders überraschend Positives kommt
( was nix mit dem Geschlecht zu tun hat)
Wenn ich mir die Info's so anschaue, was seit dem wie auch immer Umfallen des DAv passiert ist, was soll da kommen?
Weg damit und Platz für Neues, Phönix läßt grüßen.
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

offtopic



> ( was nix mit dem Geschlecht zu tun hat)


Als bekennender Macho und ums wieder etwas lockerer zu kriegen und nicht ganz ernst gemeint:
Weiss man(n)s????

;-))))))

offtopic aus



			
				Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ergo ist eine Schwächung des DAFV eine indirekte Stärkung einer zukünftigen Interessenvertretung


Seh ich persönlich auch so..


----------



## Aalinaspik (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

Hallöle, wie kann man nur aus so einen, für uns Angler äußerst wichtigen Thema, so eine Farce machen. 
Wenn sich Blinde schon zum Thema Farbe melden #d

Aalinaspik


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

Naja, blinde Funktionäre gibts ja nicht nur bei Anglern....


----------



## Dunraven (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

Hm bis zu dem Part mit den Gedanken der großen DAV Verbände, dachte ich schon an eine brilliante Strategie. 

Immer wieder kam die Frage, warum gibt der DAV alles auf, warum läßt sich der DAV vom deutlich größeren VDSF schlucken? Immer und immer wieder diese Frage hier.

Bis zu dem Punkt mit den Gedanken der DAV Verbände, dachte ich hier sei evt. die Lösung. Das der DAV evt. weitsichtiger war als erwartet und all das vorhergesehen hätte. Es stellte sich die Frage ist das hier Porsch vs. VW reloaded. Der übernehmer verschluckt sich am zu übernehmenden, welcher den Spieß dann umdreht und selber zum übernehmer wird, während der gescheiterte sich übernehmen lassen muss. 

Wer Ironie oder Sarkasmus findet braucht sich nicht wundern.

Jetzt wieder ernsthaft, an diesen Weitblick und diese Planung kann ich nicht glauben. Aber kurzfristig kam mir halt mal der Gedanke, was wenn dem DAFV soviele ex VDSF Mitglieder davonlaufen das der DAV am Ende das sagen hat? Wozu also Sachen festschreiben lassen wenn man nur ein paar Monate warten muss bis man selbst am Ruder sitzt. Zumal eine Beitragserhöhung von 2 Euro auf 3,50 Euro nur wieder der Ist Zustand vord er Fusion wäre, selbst eine Erhöhung um 50 Cent auf 4 Euro wäre kein so großer Schritt. 

Wie gesagt, unrealistisch das es so geplant war/ist, aber bei dem Rumoren im Vorfeld (das war ja durch den gescheiterten ersten Anlauf bekannt, als der DAV dann entschieden hat) wäre es gar nicht so abwägig gewesen. Und ich frage mich wie groß die Mehrheit der ex VDSFler im neuen Verband noch wäre, ohne Bayern, NDS und dem Rheinische, und wenn es auf DAV Seite keine Austritte mehr gäbe.

(Noch) nichts weiter als Gedankenspiele, aber ein wenig herumspinnen und was wäre wenn, bringt auch mal interessante Fragen hervor.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

Solche Gedankenspiele kann man sicher mal haben - so oder so ..

Mancher Vogel erstickte schon am falsch gepackten Fisch und für für manchen kleinen Hecht warf der angepeilte Brocken zu groß und er kam auch um..

DAvon ab:
Bayern, NDS und hier der Rheinische (darum gehts hier), machen das einzig Richtige, indem sie sich alle Wege offen halte nund nicht wie der Rest blind hinterherrennt.

Kommts wie erwartet inhaltlich und finanziell zum Desaster, sind sie schnellsgtmöglich raus, kommts wider Erwarten zu einem Geldregen und vernünftiger Politik, können sie ja jederzeit wieder rein.


----------



## Honeyball (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Was der Verband jetzt braucht sind integrierende Kräfte, die auf die Basis zugehen und sie aktiv in den Meinungsbildungsprozessen einbinden. Ein Präsidium, das mit Kritik umgehen kann und diese sogar einfordert. Was niemand braucht ist ein Recycling alter, erfolgloser Plastik-Ideologien, einen Verband, der Rahmenbedingungen verbessert statt Verschlechterungen tatenlos hinzunehmen. Einen Verband, der sich endlich wieder Augenhöhe mit der Politik insgesamt erarbeitet durch seriöse fachliche Arbeit, Kampagnenfähigkeit, ein Präsidium, das erkennt, dass man die Politik nur überzeugen kann, wenn man vorher seine Mitglieder überzeugt hat.



Es kann und darf doch längst nicht mehr die Frage sein, was dieser "Verband" jetzt braucht. Jeder Landesverband muss sich und seinen Mitgliedern zwingend die Frage stellen: Brauchen wir _diesen_ "Verband"? (und wenn ja, wofür eigentlich???)
So, wie sich dieser "Verband" seit seiner Existenz präsentiert, so inkompetent wie sich diese "Präsidentin" seit ihrer Inthronisierung zeigt, so ziel-, plan- und würdelos, wie nach wie vor mit existentiell wichtigen Fragen, Daten und Fakten umgegangen wird, müssten langsam auch die Schönredner und Hoffnungsgläubigen bis hin zu den ganz Blinden anfangen einzusehen, dass sie seit Jahren in eine Sachgasse laufen.
Daher schön, wenn Einzelne jetzt umkehren und bedauerlich und unverständlich, dass viele immer noch mitlaufen.
Dieser Murks ist nicht mehr zu retten, auch nicht durch neue innere Strukturen und was Du sonst noch an Ideen geäußert hast. Stroh zu Gold spinnen ist nunmal Märchen, da hilft auch der absolute Glaube nichts mehr.



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Also ist es deiner Meinung nach besser, sich davon zu schleichen, als auf Veränderungen zu drängen bzw. darauf einzuwirken?
> Lieber davon rennen und den eigenen Arsch retten...
> Wie ich sowas liebe und kenne |gr:
> Damit kann ich garnichts anfangen und disqualifiziert für mich jeden, der dies fordert und/oder beklatscht.


Klar, damit hast Du vollkommen recht, wenn man denjenigen, die jetzt so handeln, unterstellt, dass sie die gleichen Erkenntnisse schon vorher hätten haben müssen. Aber leider war es nunmal so, dass durch gezieltes Propagandagehabe und mieseste Angriffe unterhalb der Gürtellinie die klaren, offenen und nachvollziehbar geäußerten Bedenken und Kritiken von Herrn Klasing massiv heruntergespielt und eine geforderte Diskussion genau darüber erfolgreich vom Präsidium unterdrückt wurde. Da sich fast alle Kritiker sich aussschließlich hier im AB versammelt hatten, war sich der Herr Altpräsident ja nicht mal dafür zu schade, durch ungerechtfertigte Strafanzeigen gegen Thomas und mich massiven auf uns auszuüben.
Da all das und alle von uns und vor allem von Herrn Klasing aufgezeigten Fakten nicht dazu geführt haben, die Gründung dieses "Verbandes" zu verhindern, bleiben daher nur zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder das große Wunder, dass irgendwie alle Sümpfe trocken gelegt werden, oder die Erkenntnis, dass dies niemals möglich sein wird.
Wenn diese Erkenntnis bei den Landesverbänden erst jetzt reift, dann ist für mich das Fazit: Besser spät als nie! Und die Konsequenz: Besser endlich ein Ende der Schrecken als ein weiter unnötig mitfinanzierter Schrecken ohne Ende!
Das sehe ich dann auch nicht unbedingt als "Davonrennen" sondern einfach nur als logische Reaktion auf weiterhin geballt zu Tage tretende Inkompetenz ohne Aussicht auf Verbesserung und ohne die Chance, dem positiv entgegen wirken zu können.
Viel kritischer finde ich da die Grundhaltung anderer Landesverbände, die der Meinung sind, das alles einfach still erdulden zu wollen und für sich selbst ohnehin ein eigenes Süppchen zu kochen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*



> Das sehe ich dann auch nicht unbedingt als "Davonrennen" sondern einfach nur als logische Reaktion auf weiterhin geballt zu Tage tretende Inkompetenz ohne Aussicht auf Verbesserung und ohne die Chance, dem positiv entgegen wirken zu können.
> Viel kritischer finde ich da die Grundhaltung anderer Landesverbände, die der Meinung sind, das alles einfach still erdulden zu wollen und für sich selbst ohnehin ein eigenes Süppchen zu kochen.



So isses.....

Nur wer sich als Landesverband jetzt die Option eröffnet, schnellstmöglich aus dem Dachverband VDSF/DAFV rauszukommen, handelt gegenüber seinen zahlenden Anglern auch nur halbwegs verantwortlich.

*Wer als LV nicht noch dieses Jahr kündigt, MUSS dann ja bis mindestens bis 2016 dieses Desaster mitbezahlen *- inkl. der wohl unausweichlichen Beitragserhöhungen - und geleistet  haben die BV bisher nichts für die Angler.

Und was man so liest und hört vom neuen Präsidium und seiner Chefin, werden die es ja maximal schaffen, einen Haushalt hinzukriegen, mit dem sie die eigene Verwaltung vielleicht grade noch zahlen können.

*Für Angler und deren Belange oder Rücklagen für Rechtsstreite, Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Unterstützung von Forschung im Sinne der Angler etc. kann da ja nix überbleiben.*

Also handelt der Rheinische (hier das Thema) genauso verantwortlich wie Bayern und NDS, wenn die erstmal warten, was der neue Verband vorlegt.

Die wollen ja im VDSF/DAFV jetzt erst im Mai anfangen, einen Kassensturz zu machen laut Frau Dr.!!!!!!

Und nicht vor Juni über Inhalte und Ziele sprechen!!!! 

(was immer diese Konfusions-Dilettanten in den letzten Jahren während der Verhandlungen auch verhandelt haben - Finanzen und Ziele warens also scheinbar nicht)

Wer jetzt also nicht rechtzeitig dieses Jahr noch kündigt, ist dieser Desastertruppe VDSF/DAFV bis mindestens 2016 (auch und gerade finanziell) ausgeliefert.

*NUR wer rechtzeitig dieses Jahr noch kündigt, handelt als Landesverband also verantwortlich im Sinne seiner Angler.*

Denn sollte es wider Erwarten anders kommen, kann man ja immer wieder eintreten.

Also ist schnellstmögliche Kündigung der einzig verantwortliche Weg im Sinne der Zahler.


----------



## Brotfisch (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

Die mittelbare Verbesserung der Vertretung von Anglerinteressen. Kann man so sehen. Ich sehe es nicht.

Wenn es, wie gefordert, einer völlig neuen Struktur bedarf, um diese Vertretung zu organisieren, wieso gründet sie sich dann nicht? Und wieso ist die Zerschlagung des DAFV Vorbedingung für die Gründung eines besseren Verbandes?

Ich sehe jedenfalls keine Anhaltspunkte dafür, dass sich eine bessere Vertretung anglerischer Interessen formiert. Die Austritte der LV, die sich ja teilweise in Lauerstellung den Wiedereintritt vorbehalten (nach welchen Kriterien eigentlich?) führen zu einer mehrjährigen Hängepartie, in der es nur eine geschwächte Vertretung gibt und nichts, was Verbesserungen antreibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich sehe jedenfalls keine Anhaltspunkte dafür, dass sich eine bessere Vertretung anglerischer Interessen formiert. Die Austritte der LV, die sich ja teilweise in Lauerstellung den Wiedereintritt vorbehalten (nach welchen Kriterien eigentlich?) führen zu einer mehrjährigen Hängepartie, in der es nur eine geschwächte Vertretung gibt und nichts, was Verbesserungen antreibt.



Wenn man es so sieht wie Du, dann bleibt logischerweise eh nur die Zerschlagung vom VDSF/DAFV - denn dass der mit dem Personal nix gebacken kriegen wird, ist doch klar absehbar.
Und je schneller denen Kohle entzogen wird, desto schneller kann man dann wirklich für Angler was tun.
So werden ja auch die denkenden Kräfte in den Landesverbänden, die nicht nur abnicken, sowohl kompetenz- und kräftemäßig wie finanziell im VDSF/DAFV verschlissen, ohne gegen die Mehrheit der Abnicker was besser machen zu können.

Besser keine Vertretung (ihr erinnert euch: Ein Staubsaugervertreter vertritt keine Staubsauger, er verkauft sie. Sic: Anglervertreter), als eine inkompetente und letzten Endes anglerfeindliche Naturschutzlobby, getarnt als Angelfischerverband..

Mit beiden Szenarien wäre also die Vorbereitung des Austritts aus dem VDSF/DAFV für jeden Landesverband - hier des Rheinischen, das Thema hier - nur begrüßenswert.

Da die Funktionäre des VDSF/DAFV und deren Präsidentin wohl kaum den Anstand haben werden, angesichts des Desasters zurückzutreten, bleibt ja nur abzuwarten, bis sie das altersmäßig nicht mehr können.

Warum sollte man aber als Angler, bzw. als von Anglern bezahlter Landesverband diese Trümmertruppe so lange finanzieren, bis die biologische Lösung greift?

Erst mal Leistung bringen, dann überlegen ob man die bezahlen will oder ob das zu teuer ist für das bezahlte Geld.

Und genau das machen Bayern, NDS und nun auch der Rheinische:
Fakten abwarten und dann entscheiden.

Und sich bis zur Faktenvorlage (wie gesagt, im Mai Kassensturz, im Juni fangen sie an über Inhalte und Ziele zu reden - was haben diese Dilettanten denn jahrelang verhandelt??) erstmal alle Optionen aufrechterhalten.

So geht man verantwortlich mit dem Geld der Angler um!!

Wer wie andere nur hurrabrüllend der Desastertruppe VDSF/DAFV hinterherrennt, veruntreut in meinen Augen das Geld der Angler und handelt im Kern anglerfeindlich.


----------



## Honeyball (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Die mittelbare Verbesserung der Vertretung von Anglerinteressen. Kann man so sehen. Ich sehe es nicht.
> 
> Wenn es, wie gefordert, einer völlig neuen Struktur bedarf, um diese Vertretung zu organisieren, wieso gründet sie sich dann nicht? Und wieso ist die Zerschlagung des DAFV Vorbedingung für die Gründung eines besseren Verbandes?



Du machst immer noch den zweiten Schritt vorm ersten!
Bisher fehlt mir (und einigen LV) die klare Antwort auf die Frage, wozu wir überhaupt_ diesen_ Bundes"verband" brauchen. Lobbyarbeit macht er nicht (und hat auch kein Geld dafür), Jugendarbeit und Interessentengewinnung macht er nicht mehr (weil er kein Geld dafür übrig hat), "mit einer Stimme in der Bundes- und Europapolitik reden" ist bisher nichts als eine riesige Luftblase, um Uninformierte zu ködern (im übrigen wäre das, was da geredet wird angesichts der anglerfeindlichen Ausrichtung ohnehin nur kontraproduktiv für uns Angler).

NDS hat es schon lange gemerkt und seine Konsequenzen gezogen, Weser-Ems hat es auch gemerkt, wurde aber mit 'nem Pöstchen geködert, S-H weiß es vermutlich auch, spielt aber lieber in der eigenen Liga, zahlt brav weiter und versucht, unauffällig zu bleiben, Bayern hat alle hoffnung in einen fusionsbedingten Neubeginn gesetzt und wartet da (vergeblich) drauf, naja und der Rheinische, um den es hier geht, hat sich vom Gerede um die Chance eines Neuanfangs so lange blenden lassen, bis er vom Gegenteil überzeugt wurde. 
Wie lange es noch dauern wird, bis die DAV-LV merken, dass plötzlich oberhalb von ihnen nichts Produktives mehr läuft, bleibt genauso abzuwarten wie ihre Reaktion auf diese Erkenntnis.


----------



## Blauzahn (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wie lange es noch dauern wird, bis die DAV-LV merken, dass plötzlich oberhalb von ihnen nichts Produktives mehr läuft, bleibt genauso abzuwarten wie ihre Reaktion auf diese Erkenntnis.



Nun,
so neu wäre diese Erkenntnis nicht in den DAV-LV, denn der DAV-BV fand leider vor der Konfusion genauso wenig statt, wie der des VDSF.
Einzig die Strukturen und die gesunden LV hielten diesen Konstrukt - DAV - am Leben.

Trotzdem ist es nicht zielführend, wenn jetzt alle davon rennen,
denn die vmtl. angestrebte Alternative - DFV - als Dach ist genauso wenig durchdacht, wie die stattgefundene Konfusion.

Aber ihr habt ja das Patentrezept für alles und jeden
und deshalb ist es müssig weiter darüber zu diskutieren...

René


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*



> Trotzdem ist es nicht zielführend, wenn jetzt alle davon rennen,


Was soll schon passieren, wenn unfähige BV (egal ob VDSF/DAFV, DAV oder DFV) nicht mehr finanziert werden?

Die haben bisher nix gemacht und werden zukünftig nix machen, ausser Geld der Angler in unnützen Strukturen für unnütze bis anglerfeindliche Funktionäre zu verpulvern.

Besser gar kein BV als ein solcher..

Setzt als LV das Geld lieber direkt für Angler ein.

Als Frau Dr., Mohnert, Markstein und andere weiter zu bezahlen...

Und sich daher die Option offen zu lassen, bei dem desaströsen Unfug VDSF/DAFV nicht weiter mitzumachen und das Geld der Angler lieber in den Landesverbänden zu halten, dazu muss man den Rheinischen (Thema hier), wie auch Bayern und NDS beglückwünschen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

Bayern hat auf seiner HV auch nochmal klar gemacht, dass sie erst mal Fakten auf dem Tisch haben wollen, vor einer Entscheidung in den DAFV einzutreten.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3884817#post3884817



> Ob der LFV Bayern ab 2014 dem neuen vereinigten Bundesverband beitreten wird, bleibt abzuwarten.
> 
> Hier kommt es auf die finanzielle Stabilität und inhaltliche Ausrichtung des Deutschen Angelfischeiverbandes an.


----------



## ivo (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

Auch eine Möglichkeit um die gewünschte Ausrichtung zu erreichen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

Erste Nebelmeldung nach dem Nachhausekommen:

Auf der HV des LSFV-NDS heute wurde von einigen der alten VDSF-Riege Dringlichkeitsanträge eingebracht, um den Verbleib des LSFV-NDS im VDSF/DAFV zu erzwingen.

Die Anträge wurden mit großer Mehrheit abgelehnt (weniger als 200 von 740 Stimmen), die Kündigung des LSFV-NDS bleibt bestehen bis zur Entscheidung nach Vorlage der Daten und Fakten vom VDSF/DAFV..

Die Niedersachsen waren also mehrheitlich zu clever, als sich von den Ewiggestrigen zurück in den VDSF/DAFV treiben zu lassen ohne vorher Fakten zu kennen.


Damit ist der Verbleib bzw. Neueintritt von NDS, Bayern und dem Rheinischen mehr als fraglich nach den nun da überall stattgefundenen Hauptversammlungen.

Das bedeutet, dass ca. 270.000 der knapp 800.000 organisierten nicht bereit sind, das Spiel des VDSF/DAFV so mitzumachen, ohne Vorlage von Fakten, Zielen und Richtung dieser Desastertruppe einfach einen Blankoscheck auszustellen.

Glückwunsch, das nennt man verantwortlich umgehen mit dem Geld der Angler..


----------



## gründler (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auf der HV des LSFV-NDS heute wurde von einigen der alten VDSF-Riege Dringlichkeitsanträge eingebracht, um den Verbleib des LSFV-NDS zu erzwingen.
> 
> Die Anträge wurden mit großer Mehrheit abgelehnt, die Kündigung des LSFV-NDS bleibt bestehen bis zur Entscheidung nach Vorlage der Daten und Fakten vom VDSF/DAFV..
> 
> ...


 
Stand gestern abend doch schon so gut wie fest.

Die Anträge kamen von altbekannten treuen Fahnenhaltern. 



Ps: Die Starke Verband der in Brüssel für uns kämpfen will,hat jetzt schon viel an Stärke eingebüßt,so wird das nix mit einer Stimme und einer Kraft.....etc.eher das gegenteil trifft wohl in Zukunft ein.  
|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*



> Ps: Die Starke Verband der in Brüssel *für uns *kämpfen will


Nicht für uns Angler - die Präsidentin will doch nach eigener Aussage Verständnis für Fische wecken - nicht für uns Angler...

Auf den Haushaltsentwurf für 2014 bin ich gespannt, wenn die nicht mehr als knapp 1,2 Mio. verschwenden dürfen für ihre Verwaltung und Funktionäre laut Verschmelzungsvertrag und Satzung - da bleibt für Angler oder Arbeit für Angler wohl nix über.....

Und das, nachdem 2012 sowohl DAV wie VDSF zusammen um die 250 - 300.000 Euro aus (den nun fast letzten) Rücklagen zum Ausgleich ihrer Haushalte brauchten - trotz zusammen ca. 1,9 Mio. von den Anglern abgepresster Bundesverbandsbeiträgen..


----------



## ivo (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

Damit hat der neue Verband weniger Mitglieder als der VDSF. Auch eine Leistung!


----------



## Deep Down (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erste Nebelmeldung nach dem Nachhausekommen:
> 
> Auf der HV des LSFV-NDS heute wurde von einigen der alten VDSF-Riege Dringlichkeitsanträge eingebracht, um den Verbleib des LSFV-NDS im VDSF/DAFV zu erzwingen.
> 
> ...



Sehr schön!#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: DAFV fraglich: JHV Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

Wie man hörte, soll es nach der Ablehnung der Anträge großen Applaus gegegeben haben.

Hoffe, dass ich heute noch genauer informiert werde.


----------

